# Has Anybody Bareboated In Baja?



## montenido (May 14, 2008)

Hi all. I noticed that the Moorings have charters out of Cabo San Lucas. I know that the Sea of Cortez is really beautiful, and it would be an easy trip for me and my family. Have any of you done any cruising and/or chartering in the Sea of Cortez? If so I would love to hear back from you.

Thanks, Bill


----------

